#ubuntu-pt 2011-06-13
<BUGabundo> Linux  3.0-0-generic #1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 9 16:32:10 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
#ubuntu-pt 2011-06-14
<a010> Boas
<BUGabundo> evening
<BUGabundo> would you guys endure a small question: can you tell me how much storage you have at home / where you are?
<BUGabundo> and how many of you EVER upgraded a firmware of a single disk?
<licensed> BUGabundo, tas a perguntas pra nós?
<BUGabundo> ?
<licensed> o que tu perguntastes acima, posso responder?
<BUGabundo> claro
<BUGabundo> força
<BUGabundo> as respostas q tenho tido sao giras
#ubuntu-pt 2011-06-15
<diegoribeiro> alguem pode me ajudar ai??
<cyrusgod> boas pessoal, alguem sabe a função ou codigo em C, para navegar com o cursor na consola
<cyrusgod> e escolhar a opcao que quero
<cyrusgod> ?
#ubuntu-pt 2011-06-17
<kimus> alguém?
<BUGabundo> oias kimus
<BUGabundo> conta
<kimus> olá
<kimus> uma pergunta
<kimus> agora quando coloco uma pen 3g
<kimus> o ubuntu 'freeza'
<kimus> depois recupera... freeze novamente... isto uns minutos
<kimus> mas nunca aparece no NM para conectar
<kimus> parece-me que é o modem-manager
<BUGabundo> n tenho usado
<BUGabundo> tens o usb utils?
<BUGabundo> ja tentaste outro kernel?
<BUGabundo> outros dongles?
<kimus> isto está assim desde que tenho a utlima versão do ubuntu
<BUGabundo> :(
<kimus> enfim... esta versão nem o mouse wheel funciona bem
<BUGabundo> wfm
<BUGabundo> nite
<xaii> boas
<xaii> está alguém acordado?
<xaii> xhaker?
<PhoenixSTF> ola jovens tudo bem?
#ubuntu-pt 2011-06-18
<jyooruje> o/
#ubuntu-pt 2011-06-19
<VilasBoas> Olá pessoal
<VilasBoas> como estão?
<BUGabundo> oi
<VilasBoas> Oi BUGabundo como estás
<VilasBoas> tudo bem contigo?
<BUGabundo> vai tando
<VilasBoas> o 11.04 pergou-me uma boa parrtida
<VilasBoas> numa atualização desconfigurou a grafica e tive de formatar tudo
<VilasBoas> o problema foi que a pen com a iso foi apagada e aqui é dificil fazer downloads de 700mb :(
<BUGabundo> pois
#ubuntu-pt 2012-06-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<wagnerdocri> Olá
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-06-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<FernandoMiguel> hi
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-06-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<skorzen> Boas
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> bom dia
<dcosta> biba FernandoMiguel e astroo-
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> so vou fazer 1 ultima tentativa no pais de 1 maneira diferente e desisto da ajuda ca
<dcosta> lol
<astroo-> vou tentar fazer a parte da informaçao sozinho no portal
<astroo-> descobri por acaso parte do erra que havia que nao conseguia fazer 1 opçao
<astroo-> erro
<astroo-> The new philosophy behind Twitter Trends (hint: it’s all about you)
<astroo-> http://venturebeat.com/2012/06/12/twitter-trends-philosophy/
#ubuntu-pt 2012-06-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dcosta> bom dia
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2012-06-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-06-16
<astroo-> Could US cyberspies have moles inside Microsoft?
<astroo-> http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/security/375169/could-us-cyberspies-have-moles-inside-microsoft
<astroo-> Operating System: Linux
<astroo-> http://packetstormsecurity.org/files/os/linux/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<FernandoMiguel> o/
<astroo-> ola
<root_> alguem on?
<astroo-> eu estou sempre on
<root_> eai cara
<root_> beleza?
<root_> tem como restrear ip pelo backtrack?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<astroo-> so ando aqui porque ando a apoiar o linux e o meu projeto daria muita ajuda a ele
<root_> huum , quero descobrir a senha da net do vizinho, tem como? se tiver como me ajudar
<root_> to bem :)
<astroo-> disso nao sei
<root_> bah, valeu então
#ubuntu-pt 2012-06-17
<c0de_universal> olá pessoal
<astroo-> ola
<c0de_universal> astroo você pode me ajuda com o VMWare player 4
<c0de_universal> ?
<astroo-> c0de_universal pvt
<dcosta> bom dia
<dcosta> :P
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ajuda la nisso sff
<dcosta> lol
<astroo-> como fazer pra deixa as VMs instaldos no VMware em tela cheia?
<dcosta> vmware ?
<astroo-> nao e para mim
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> tás as usar o vmware ?
<dcosta> deve ser ctr+shift+ enter
<astroo-> e 1 pessoa que esta aqui
<dcosta> que o code ?
<astroo-> Why Reddit is cracking down on your favorite sites
<astroo-> http://venturebeat.com/2012/06/14/reddit-banned-domains/
<astroo-> sim
<dcosta> bem vindo c0de_universal
<dcosta> meu deve ser ctl + shift + enter se bem me lembro
<dcosta> tava idle
<astroo-> esta meio ocupado acho
<astroo-> mas ja o avisei
<astroo-> a proxima e cartao de credito porque aquilo e so para sar lucro e espiar:
<astroo-> Now Facebook wants your mobile number: Social network to ask 900 million users for phone details to 'prevent' LinkedIn-style hack
<astroo-> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2159672/Facebook-ask-900-million-users-phone-details-prevent-LinkedIn-style-hack.html
<c0de_universal> d costa a ajuda com o VmWare é pra mim
<dcosta> por acaso não é
<dcosta> Ctrl-Alt-Enter
<dcosta> tenta assim
<dcosta> abre a vm e clica Ctrl-Alt-Enter
<c0de_universal> esse comando so da modo tela cheia
<c0de_universal> mais eu quero mesmo e deixa o sistema com a resolução do monitor
<dcosta> não era isso que querias ?
<c0de_universal> pra oculpar todo espaço
<c0de_universal> eu usava o Virtual Box
<dcosta> tás a usar o linux né ?
<c0de_universal> lá tinha que adiciona o tools usuarios
<c0de_universal> aham
<c0de_universal> ubuntu 12.04
<dcosta> sim no virtual box tem isso
<dcosta> pera então
<dcosta> c0de_universal:  isto são os atalhos
<dcosta> http://www.petri.co.il/virtual_vmware_keyboard_shortcuts.htm
<dcosta> pode dar jeito
<c0de_universal> vou analizar
<c0de_universal> você ja usou o Backtrack
<c0de_universal> ?
<dcosta> sim é o meu linux
<astroo-> dcosta ha 1 ano atras +- quantas pessoas tinha o canal?
<dcosta> o que me tás a dizer e´ que mete em full screen mas ficas com umas bordas pretas de lado né ?
<c0de_universal> é
<c0de_universal> isso mesmo
<dcosta> meu mais 5 ou seis
<c0de_universal> quero roda o Backtack e o Backbox
<c0de_universal> :D
<dcosta> o backtrack rola bem e o backbox é o tal em gentoo né ?
<dcosta> conheço um dos desenvolvedores
<dcosta> de irc claro
<c0de_universal> eu cheguei a usar o Backbox
<c0de_universal> como sistema nativou, só que meu HD deu erro
<dcosta> em relação ao vmware tenta instalar o Vmware tools, nao precisa nem alterar a resolução, instala e depois reinicia o vm , ele iniciára em full da próxima vez
<dcosta> olha ve lá
<c0de_universal> eu tentei so que tava dando erro
<c0de_universal> vou ver aqui de novo
<dcosta> mas erro ao instalar ?
<dcosta> tás a correr o script com +x ?
<c0de_universal> o programa abre uma tela de updates dos aplicativos
<c0de_universal> os donwload começa e depois da um erro
<c0de_universal> coloquei de novo!
<c0de_universal> dcosta você sabe alguma linguagem de programação?
<dcosta> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-vmware-tools-on-ubuntu-edgy-eft/
<dcosta> o processo deve se identico a esse
<dcosta> tenta algo desse tipo no terminal da maquina em questão
<dcosta> sei algumas coisas mas não sou especialista
<dcosta> c , C# e php
<dcosta> e pouco mais
<dcosta> mais como curioso do que como programador
<c0de_universal> C *-*
<c0de_universal> eu estudo C PHP e quero começa perl e ruby
<dcosta> melhor
<dcosta> ve este video
<dcosta> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7N08oyBTr70
<c0de_universal> você é portugues? (a instalação ta indo bem até agora)
<dcosta> sim sou
<dcosta> :) mas isso pouco intressa ...
<c0de_universal> nossa sou muito fã dos videos do RBT.info ,aprendi php com eles. m
<c0de_universal> como é a internet dai? os preços e as velocidade!
<dcosta> bons ... ja temos fibra
<astroo-> dcosta> :) mas isso pouco intressa ... - so souberes a lingua paralela que eles usam aqui por vezes...
<astroo-> fibra em 1\7 das casas
<c0de_universal> aqui no brasil é muito caro internet, em especial na minha região
<astroo-> outro...
<dcosta> c0de_universal:  acho que pelo video ja deves conseguir ... mesmo no BT pois é um  ubuntu
<astroo-> voces e que sao ricos
<astroo-> piada...
<dcosta> LOL
<c0de_universal> um link radio de 512 kbs é 100R$
<astroo-> e quantos gigas de trafego?
<dcosta> c0de_universal:  Qualquer coisa diz ... usa as distros que falaste de forma etica ...pois é para o que servem :)
<dcosta> é muito dinheiro c0de mas conheço malta lá com melhores preços e melhores velocidades
<c0de_universal> astroo:não sei responder / dcosta:terminei de instala \O/
<dcosta> deve ser por estares no interior né ?
<c0de_universal> é
<c0de_universal> tbm
<c0de_universal> que horas o ai?
<dcosta> aqui fibra de 100mbits na atualidade ronda os 35 euros
<dcosta> ou seja 60 reais
<astroo-> 02:33] <c0de_universal> que horas o ai?
<dcosta> aqui é mais 4 horas
<c0de_universal> caramba que barato :D
<astroo-> dcosta> ou seja 60 reais - ja vi que a nivel de finanças andas a leste
<c0de_universal> vocês são de onde ?que cidades?
<dcosta> mas ja foi caro  ... é o sinal dos tempos
<astroo-> 1 euro=2.6 reais
<dcosta> eu sou da zona norte de portugal
<astroo-> lisboa
<c0de_universal> sou do norte do brasil :S
<c0de_universal> o lugar mais sem graça que eu ja vivi
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> que idade tens ?
<c0de_universal> 17
<dcosta> daqui a uns anos vais adorar o bem que tens
<astroo-> sem graça nao digas isso
<astroo-> ai a amazonia ainda existe... com verde nao arteficial
<dcosta> coisas sem graça a calma que a tua terra te transmite
<c0de_universal> a amazonia é fantasia
<c0de_universal> o gorveno nao da atenção a ela
<dcosta> mas c0de_universal sou eu a dizer ... né ... mas o tempo dirá
<c0de_universal> nossa presidente deixou ser aprovado um codigo florestal abisurdo
<dcosta> eu ... sou te sincero ... que se foda as putas das cidades grandes
<dcosta> sim eu sei desse caso
<astroo-> nao digas isso da dilma
<dcosta> vejo a globo com regularidade
<astroo-> ela na vida inteira foi sempre a mesma peça
<dcosta> a cena dos madeireiros por exemplo
<astroo-> terrorista
<c0de_universal> dilma era um revolucionaria
<dcosta> que a dilma ?
<dcosta> nao digas isso ...
<c0de_universal> hoje brinca com o povo
<c0de_universal> deixa na mão
<astroo-> a armeira quando jovem de grupos de esquerda de mao armada
<dcosta> meu a dilma o o lula são farinha do mesmo saco contudo acediatava mais na maneira de pensar do lula
<astroo-> o lula coitado
<astroo-> metade do tempo nem sabe o que faz
<dcosta> são opiniões ... tens o brasil como está agora e devem ao lula
<astroo-> errado!
<dcosta> meu o que eu digo vale pelo que vale
<astroo-> chama-se petrolio
<dcosta> sim sim ... mas sempre teve
<astroo-> daqui a 5 anos o brasil vai ser 0 3º mundial a produzir
<dcosta> ja ouviste falar de cana de acucar astroo- ?
<dcosta> e de gás  natural ?
<c0de_universal> disel
<dcosta> prontos .... não digo mais nada
<c0de_universal> dcosta
<astroo-> oh pa
<astroo-> de economia sou perito
<c0de_universal> tudo isso é bom
<c0de_universal> mais tem uma coisa que deve se lvada em conta
<c0de_universal> o fato de sermos umas das nasções que mesmo investimos em Educação
<dcosta> sim ... é tudo isso que digo
<dcosta> é uma bela nação
<astroo-> dcosta> ja ouviste falar de cana de acucar astroo- ? - se os governos de ca nao fossem corutos era o que produziamos agora no alentejo
<astroo-> o gaz hoje em dia nao vale nada
<dcosta> com extremos  e que caminham para uma bela potencia mundial
<astroo-> errado!
<dcosta> astroo-:  ... ONDE VIVES ? PORTUGAL ?
<astroo-> para os ricos de la ficarem + ricos e o "resto" praticamente na mesma
<astroo-> culpado
<dcosta> fado ... fatima ... e futebol ?
<astroo-> atuarar o super mentiroso e imcompetente coelhinho
<dcosta> meu caga nisso meu de portuguese so temos o nome ...
<astroo-> sao anti mafia da bola
<c0de_universal> ovimos muitas historias de portugal
<c0de_universal> mais só do passado
<astroo-> http://expresso.sapo.pt/pereira-cristovao-tinha-ficheiro-de-arbitros=f733268
<dcosta> meu ... tens noçao do aumento de qualidade de vida no brasil nos ultimo cinco anos '
<astroo-> e ainda bem porque ainda era espiado por algo
<astroo-> piada...
<astroo-> classe media na mesma
<astroo-> inflaçao sem controlo
<dcosta> sabes bem o que o povo brasileiro consegui fazer depois de uma recessão econominca ?
<astroo-> real a descer a pique ainda pior
<dcosta> é como o c0de_universal disse ... investiram em educação e desenvolvimento
<astroo-> qual recessao?
<dcosta> taxaram a peso de ouro a importação e facilitaram o as exportações
<astroo-> isso investimos e agora exportamos quase de borla drs e engs
<dcosta> por isso é que nós estamos na merda e eles a subir
<dcosta> mas bem vale pelo que vale o que eu estou a dizer ...
<astroo-> http://expresso.sapo.pt/brasil-interessado-em-engenheiros-e-arquitetos-portugueses=f733276
<astroo-> d ontem...
<dcosta> c0de_universal:  resoveste a questão ?
<dcosta> do vmare
<c0de_universal> aham
<c0de_universal> to agora atualizando tudo
<dcosta> ok :)
<dcosta> astroo-:  lol
<astroo-> por isso o meu projeto
<astroo-> para acabar com anjinhos como tu
<astroo-> "piada"
<dcosta> tens noção da população do brasil em relação ao brasil ?
<astroo-> em 3 anos o brasil quer 8 milhoes de formados
<astroo-> estrangeiros
<astroo-> 8 milhoes ja e algo
<dcosta> meu até a alemanha a "super" potencial mete portugueses "pseudo - engenheiros"
<dcosta> logo o que dizes é falacioso
<astroo-> a alemanha quer 300mil e tem metade da populaçao
<astroo-> azar...
<dcosta> bem ... c0de_universal neste canal não existe nacionalidade ...existem problemas e  tentativas de soluções
<astroo-> voces se virem 1 dia o meu projeto vivo vao achar:
<astroo-> que chatice so agora?!
<dcosta> tudo em nome do conceito do codigo livre
<c0de_universal> DCOSTA oBRIGA PELA AJUDA
<dcosta> Comunidade pt_BR: #ubuntu-br
<c0de_universal> desculpa o disviu de assunto...
<dcosta> não exestiu
<dcosta> existiu desvio
<dcosta> comenta fala do que quiseres aqui... eu contudo cada vez mais gosto do teu pais.... infelizmente tem coisas muito más ...
<astroo-> 1 em especial....
<astroo-> crime marado
<dcosta> mas com ajuda de deus ... tudo vai melhorar
<dcosta> sim ... astroo- mas a merda do portugal onde vives não é muito melhor
<dcosta> começa a ver as noticias
<astroo-> oh dcosta...
<astroo-> numeros nao mentem
<dcosta> meu ... mais uma vez ... vale pelo que vale
<astroo-> as noticias de tv andam a copiar o cm para nao dar informaçao util
<dcosta> deixa rolar ... nunca deves ter entrado a noite num bairro problematico no porto ou lisboa
<astroo-> e la e tipo meia noite e...
<c0de_universal> algum de vocês ja foi assaltado?
<c0de_universal> dcosta, ja conversou com a Anonymous dai?
<dcosta> meu ... 8/10 do meus vizinhos ja foram e não vivo numa má zona agora pensa
<c0de_universal> eu fui ameaçado de morte, um cara me confundio com o cara que matou o irmão dele
<c0de_universal> isso na frente da minha namorada
<dcosta> meu eu vivo pela etica ... e so a etica me rege ... agora pensa o que eu acho de putos anaquistas
<c0de_universal> as 20 horas
<dcosta> c0de_universal:  a frase acima era para ti
<c0de_universal> :D
<astroo-> <c0de_universal> dcosta, ja conversou com a Anonymous dai? - existe 1 rumor que dizem que o chefe e portuga
<c0de_universal> eu penso como você
<c0de_universal> eu ja conversei com a anon portuguesa
<dcosta> meu ... isso é bricadeira de meninos que ainda mijam na cama
<c0de_universal> acho que eles tavam organizando algumas coisa ai
<astroo-> mas sobre o grupo so leio
<c0de_universal> eu não acredito mais na anonymous, mais sou totalmente a ideia
<dcosta> brincam com maus adminostradores de redes e com caixas de putos que não sabem sequer o que é um virus
<dcosta> e assim têm um exercito de otários ... que os otários nem sequer sabem que são marionetes
<dcosta> é a minha maneira de pensar ... vale pelo que vale ... :)
<dcosta> c0de_universal:  sabes ingles para compreenderes um texto ?
<dcosta> queria te deixar uma mensagem
<c0de_universal> um pouco
<dcosta> ainda bem
<dcosta> pera
<c0de_universal> mais mesmo assim existe tradutores
<dcosta> não é a mesma coisa
<c0de_universal> mais eu pode manda :D
<dcosta> espero que este código que sigo a muitos anos te ajude
<dcosta> http://catb.org/~esr/writings/unix-koans/script-kiddie.html
<c0de_universal> eu sei o que são
<c0de_universal> alias ainda me considero
<c0de_universal> um
<dcosta> “There is a path,” said Master Foo, “that might bring you to wisdom.”
<dcosta> esta é a frase que deves guardar
<c0de_universal> :D legal, muito show
<dcosta> bem ... vou ver um filme e dormir pois amanhã vou me levantar cedo  fica bem
<dcosta> fica bem astroo-
<dcosta> fui
<astroo-> que pressa
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<c0de_85> e ai pessoal
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-06-10
<astroo-> U.S. snooping revelations cause trouble for allies http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/06/09/us-usa-security-allies-idUSBRE9580CG20130609
<optimusprimem> astroo-, olá
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> olá astroo-
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-06-11
<astroo-> World leaders seek answers on US collection of communication data  http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/10/european-reaction-us-surveillance-revelations
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<optimusprimem> ciao
<astroo-> ciao
<cusco> hallo
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<skorzen> boas
<tcarrondo> ei
<astroo-> ola
<GSilva> Boas noites
<astroo-> ola
<GSilva> astroo-, usas a versão 13.04?
<GSilva> do Ubuntu*
<GSilva> Malta, alguém daqui usa a versão 13.04 do Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-pt 2013-06-12
<astroo-> What the NSA can do with “big data”    http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/06/what-the-nsa-can-do-with-big-data/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<cusco> hai
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> ola astroo-
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-06-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> ola astroo-
<astroo-> ola
<cusco> y0
<astroo-> ola
<cusco> :)
<cusco> está tudo?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<cusco> tutti ;)
#ubuntu-pt 2013-06-14
<astroo-> U.S. Agencies Said to Swap Data With Thousands of Firms    http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-06-14/u-s-agencies-said-to-swap-data-with-thousands-of-firms.html
<optimusprimem> astroo-, what is this link ?
<astroo-> nao percebi
<optimusprimem> ok
<astroo-> e sobre a segurança que nao se tem na net
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<optimusprimem> ciao
<astroo-> ate
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> olá astroo-
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-06-15
<astroo-> Video: Woz explains how cloud computing is turning us into Soviet Russia   http://bgr.com/2013/06/14/steve-wozniak-interview-cloud-computing/
<astroo->  White House: Obama will defend Internet spying to Europeans  http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/news/305637-white-house-obama-will-defend-nsa-internet-spying-to-european-allies
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> ola
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-06-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> olá
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2014-06-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<rena_> Ola
#ubuntu-pt 2014-06-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-06-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<rena_> Ola
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<astroo-> ola e ola
<astroo-> rena_  es novo aqui?
<rena_> sim astroo-
<rena_> Relativamente novo. Entrei no passado dia 9 Junho
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<rena_> obrigado
<nuno_nunes> bem vindo :)
<rena_> obrigado nuno_nunes
<nuno_nunes> de nada
<nuno_nunes> es de onde?
<rena_> Sou de Portugal :-p
<astroo-> o lusitan tambem e
<nuno_nunes> es de que zona de portugal
<nuno_nunes> eu tambem sou de portugal :D
<rena_> Aveiro
<astroo-> eu lisboa
<nuno_nunes> eu sou do fundão mas vivo em pampilhosa da serra
<nuno_nunes> :D
<rena_> :)
#ubuntu-pt 2014-06-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<rena_> ciao
<astroo-> ciao
<astroo-> estou sempre aqui das 22h-4h +-
 * stenio depois volto
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-06-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-06-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-06-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-06-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<xubuntu> ola pessoal
<Guest57288> OLA PESSOAL
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-06-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-06-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-06-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-06-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<leandroricardo> Boa tarde. Tenho umas questões (e foi reencaminhado por parte da Canonical para cá).
<leandroricardo> *fui
<leandroricardo> Chamo-me Leandro e sou do GLUA (Grupo Linux da Universidade de Aveiro). Estamos a organizar um evento para a academia de verão, onde estudantes do ensino secundário visitam a nossa universidade. O GLUA irá dar uma sessão de introdução aos computadores com Linux. Vamos usar Ubuntu.
<leandroricardo> São cerca de 30 pessoas e seria vantajoso eles levar um DVD de instalação do Ubuntu para casa. O mesmo seria utilizado para a instalação nas máquinas que temos disponíveis para o evento.
<leandroricardo> Sabem como / onde posso arrajar esses DVDs? Obrigado.
<BrunoPT> leandroricardo: Ha uns tempos a canonical oferecia CD's gratuitos, mas acho que isso acabou na altura do 10.10
<BrunoPT> acho que se chamava ShipIt
<leandroricardo> Sim, de facto fechou (http://www.ubuntu.com/shipit)... Pensei que fosse possível (ele ainda têm disponível a compra em http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1146)... Obrigado ;)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-06-13
<renan_> oi
<astroo-> ola
<renan_> estou tentando criar meu nick
<astroo-> ok
<renan_> o comando correto
<renan_> pode ser?
<astroo-> https://freenode.net/
<renan_> obrigado
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Seingalt> ola
<Seingalt> alguem poderia me ajudar por favor ?
<Seingalt> estou tentando modificar um arquivo de imagem do tipo .img
<Seingalt> tentei monta-lo usando
<Seingalt> mount -o loop nome_imagem.img /media/teste
<Seingalt> mas nao deu certo
<Seingalt> pede para especificar o filesystem type
<Seingalt> tentei
<Seingalt> mount -o loop -t ext2 ( outras mais )
<Seingalt> mas nao deu certo
<Seingalt> usei o comando file
<Seingalt> file nome_imagem.img
<Seingalt> e me retornou
<Seingalt> nome_imagem.img : Data
<Seingalt> tentei fazer o seguinte
<Seingalt> usei o comando zcat <nome_imagem>nova_imagem.img
<Seingalt> depois tentei montar a nova_imagem.img
<Seingalt> mount nova_imagem.img /media/teste -o loop
<Seingalt> mas nao deu certo
<Seingalt> me pede filesystem type
<Seingalt> alguem pode me ajudar
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-06-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2017-06-17
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2020-06-11
<royalewithcheese>                            ____          ____
<royalewithcheese>                           / --.|        |.-- \
<royalewithcheese>                          /,---||        ||---.\
<royalewithcheese>                         //    ||        ||    \\
<royalewithcheese>                        //     ||        ||     \\
<royalewithcheese>                       // __   ||        ||   __ \\
<royalewithcheese>                      //,'  `. ||        || ,'||`.\\
<royalewithcheese>                     //( \`--|)||        ||( \'|  )\\
<royalewithcheese>                    //  `.-_,' ||________|| `.-_,'  \\
<royalewithcheese>                   //        | ||   _|   ||          \\
<royalewithcheese>                  //         | || | .. | ||           \\
<royalewithcheese>                 //          | || | :: | ||            \\
<royalewithcheese>                /    __     888|| |  _ | ||        __    \
<royalewithcheese>               /   ,'|_'. _ 888|| |  | | ||  _   ,'-.`.   \
<royalewithcheese>              /   ( ,-._ | |888|| | -| | || |_| (   |==)   \
<royalewithcheese>             /     `O__,'|_|8@ || | [| | |@ |_|  `._|,'     \
<royalewithcheese>            /            __..|--| | )| | |--|_|__            \           ,==.
<royalewithcheese>           /      __,--''      |  |  | |  |      ``--.__      \         //[]\\
<royalewithcheese>          /    ,::::'          |-=|  | |  |::::..       `-.    \       //||||\\
<royalewithcheese>         /  ,-':::::       ..::|  | /| |  |::::::::        `-.  \     ||,'  `.||
<royalewithcheese>        / ,'    ''       ::::::|  | \| |  |  ''::::     oo    `. \    |--------|
<royalewithcheese>       /,'           ,'\ :::'''|] |  | |  |   ....    o8888o    `.\   |:::_[[[[]
<royalewithcheese>      /'           ,'   )      |> |  | | [|  ::::::     88888  ..  \  |    |   ]
<royalewithcheese>     /           ,'     |      |] |=_| | [|  '::::'oo     8   ::::  \-'    |---|
<royalewithcheese>    .'     o   ,'    \_/       | :| \| |.[|      o8888o        ::;-'      ,'   |
<royalewithcheese>   ,'     o88,'   `._/:\|      | :|  | |: |     88888888      ,-'  \  _,-'     |
<royalewithcheese>   |     8888 ``--'|::::|      |_:|  | |:_|       8888     ,-'   \ ,-'   .::_,-'
<royalewithcheese>  ,'    8888      ''--""      || || [| || ||            ,-'    _,-'   \ _::'
<royalewithcheese>  |                           || |_,--._| ||         ,-'  \ ,-'     _,-'
<royalewithcheese>  |                           |__(______)__|      ,-'   _,-' .::_,-'   |
<royalewithcheese> |'                  88o     =====,,--..=====  .-'   ,-' \  _::'       `|
<royalewithcheese> |                  888888o    ,-'\    /`-.     \ \-' . _,-'            |
<royalewithcheese> `---._____        888888888 ,' / [HHHH[=====-   \ |_::'       _____.---'
<royalewithcheese>   __|_____`=======._____   /   \ [HHHH[=====-    `'__.======='_____|__
<royalewithcheese>  {I |  _______________ || /    /\/____\/\:.  \ || _______________  | I}
<royalewithcheese>  [I |  :___]__[_______ ||(    /   _.._   \:.  )|| ______]___[___:  | I]
<royalewithcheese>  {I_|____________o8o___|| \  /:  /\  /\   \: / ||__________________|_I}
<royalewithcheese>     |_____,------'         \/:'  \ \/ /    \/:..   88`-------._____|
<royalewithcheese> .---'   ::::::              `.   [||||]   ,'  '::..                `---.
<royalewithcheese> |          '::..::        ,'  `-.      ,-'  `.  ':'                    |
<royalewithcheese> |.        .:::''        ,' __    ``--''    __ `.     .::.             ,|
<royalewithcheese>  |        '''         ,' ,'||`.    __    ,'||`. `.    '::::.          |
<royalewithcheese>  |                  ,'  (||||||) ,'||`. (||||||) 88.    '::::.        |
<royalewithcheese>  `.               ,'     `.||,' (||||||) `.||,' 88888.    ':'        ,'
<royalewithcheese>   |             ,'      __       `.||,'       __  88  `.             |
<royalewithcheese>   `.          ,'      ,'||`.       __       ,'||`.      `.          ,'
<royalewithcheese>    `.       ,'       (||||||)    ,'||`.    (||||||)       `.       ,'
<royalewithcheese>      \    ,'          `.||,'    (||||||)    `.||,'          `.    /
<royalewithcheese>       `.  |                      `.||,'                      |  ,'
<royalewithcheese>         `-|                                                  |-'
<royalewithcheese>           `.   ,'.                                    .`.   ,'
<royalewithcheese>             `-:,'o88o ,/                        \.     `.;-'
<royalewithcheese>                `-888 //      /     ||ooo  \ oo88 \\ __,-'   Fuck You!
<royalewithcheese>                     `--..__ /'     ||888  `\ oo8;--'
<royalewithcheese>                            ```-----''-----''''
<royalewithcheese> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/latest/%23ubuntu-pt.txt
